

Apple is rating all Internet capable apps 17+ - jdg
http://jdg.net/post/143558694/houston-we-have-a-problem-some-of-you-may-have

======
jdg
Internet capable means _access to the internet, period_. There is no built in
web browser, nor any content provided to users of this application other than
the content that they themselves have placed. They will never see anyone
else's content, nor will anyone see theirs.

Thats why this is such a big deal. It's ridiculous and to the point of being
extreme, rather than making smart decisions about what should and should not
be allowed.

~~~
ujjwalg
If you are embedding a web page in your app and if it has links to other
pages, you can essentially use it as a browser.

My problem with apple strategy is that they have safari browser and they
should rate iPod/iPhone 17+ because of that and if they dont then rating all
the apps who are accessing the internet should be rated 17+

~~~
jdg
Correct.

The problem here is, I didn't have a web page embedded in my app. Nor a
browser. Nada.

Greg Yardley of PinchMedia asked earlier - Does this mean that any app that
displays advertising w/ a built in browser should be rated 17+? In my opinion:
absolutely.

